# Post cold front flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/9/2016*
I had the Craig B. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with North wind at 10-15mph and slightly high tide. Things started very slow for us tonight, and we had zero fish in the boat after 2 hours of gigging. We finally found some good size fish holding on hard sand in non-traditional winter run areas. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead and 1 drum by 9:30pm. The largest flounder was 27" and weighed 8 pounds, the smallest was 21".

*Upcoming open dates:
December: Completely booked - no open dates
January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-31*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

